# New to this forum!



## Smoohv (Jun 26, 2017)

Just your average young gym goer just looking to make more knowledge gains, and muscle gains of course


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jun 26, 2017)

well you have come to the right place! welcome! I know you will find a lot of information and amusement here!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We hope you are able to gain some knowledge here for your muscle gains


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

